# Share your barn cats! :)



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

Just thought I'd start a thread so people can post pix of their barn cats 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

presenting our 'barn cat in training'....*HAYBALE!* named by our BO's 5 year old son :lol:










unfortunately the mice are still almost as big as he is.


----------



## Logibear24 (Nov 8, 2011)

Haybale is a great name!! Haha love it
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

our barn cat bailed to go to the cat soupkitchen across the road (they lay out paper plates all over their garage with food several times a day.


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

Kat Kong much? Lol it reminds me of king kong ALOT

Such a cute little kitty 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

ahaha, yeah xD I thought it was adorable that he thought of her name.


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Cute! 
We have 7. I know, I am aware that I have a problem. And to top it off they are all named after wine.

Merlot









Moscato, Gewurztraminer, Muscadine and Shiraz









Asti teaching Muscadine, Riesling and Gewurztraminer survival skills...









Muscadine









Clearly, not friendly either... 









Like I said. Problem. Me.


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

I love your cats New Image my sister would love your house lol.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

The truest "barn" cat picture I have - this is my Rocky (aka Rockstar Kitty) doing a building inspection of the barn under construction :lol: I am fairly certain he believed we built it solely for his entertainment


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

XD love that last picture New Image! Absolutely halarious.


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

I love it to! A friend of mine was riding Image around and saw the cat in the tree. Its such a funny shot and some how managing to get 11 of my 19 animals all in one picture, what are the odds!


----------



## blush (Feb 10, 2007)

My barn has a lot of barn kitties but only two of them hang around our side of the barn haha. 
The black and white one is Harriette and the colored one is Tom Tom, and they have both taken quite the liking to Robbie. 

Oh hey Harriette.










Harriette practicing her two point skillz.










....and Harriette likes to play hide and seek. Spot the kitty??










And then there's Tom Tom who mostly likes to eat Robbie's food haha.
Y u no share?










Tom Tom also likes to stalk people entering the barn haha.


----------



## hoofprintonmyheart (Mar 26, 2012)

Endiku said:


> presenting our 'barn cat in training'....*HAYBALE!* named by our BO's 5 year old son :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Oh my gosh! This is the cutest little cat ever!


----------



## hoofprintonmyheart (Mar 26, 2012)

blush said:


> My barn has a lot of barn kitties but only two of them hang around our side of the barn haha.
> The black and white one is Harriette and the colored one is Tom Tom, and they have both taken quite the liking to Robbie.
> 
> Oh hey Harriette.
> ...



Looks like your kitty likes to ride!


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

There are three barn cats where I ride, but only one of them is friendly. I call him Mr. Kitty.




























I have accidently turned him into a bit of a monster. I let him jump up on Skye while we were riding and now he tries to jump up on all the horses, but none of them are nearly as tolerant as Skye.


----------



## DebSmith (Feb 15, 2012)

Our actual barn cats: Picture #1 Rascal (orange) and Moose Picture #2 Tigger


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

we have a lot.
Popeye lost her eye as a kitten, but she's an awesome cat
all the boy's are named George except for one, whose name is Chunk.
The best is our stunted cat Curly Olay.
She curls her tail under her butt


----------



## DebSmith (Feb 15, 2012)

Were supposed to be barn cats....as you can see, they've become house cats instead....picture #1 Hissy picture #2 Spaz (grey) and Skittles (orange)


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

This is Angel our barn cat. We have 4 more but Angel is the one you see the most she's at the barn 24/7. She's very sweet. Although Angel has a very bad habit of running directly infront of the quad early in the morning at feed time =P


----------



## karebear444 (Feb 3, 2012)

It's a little blurry, but here's a pic of the kitties relaxing on the couch in the barn.


----------



## Librahorsegal (Nov 20, 2011)

I dont have any pics of the barn kitty right now. I'll take some next time. 

His name is Ringo and hes an orange tabby cat. hes been at the barn for a long time. I keep a bowl and some food in my tack trunk..so i feed him everytime i go to the barn. He sees me get out of the car and then follows me up to the barn for the food. I let him eat food on top of the tack trunk so the dogs and goats dont eat the food.


----------



## ShowStopper (Oct 5, 2010)

*Our field cats*

These are cats that nobody else wanted, so we took them in.









Kitten








Ginger cat winding the dog up








And again








Kitten








Kitten sat on fence post








and again








Annie and one of the kittens








Ginger caught a rabbit








Two kittens








Ginger relaxing

We do have one more cat but she seems to do her own thing.


----------



## ClaireDee (Dec 22, 2010)

Endiku said:


> presenting our 'barn cat in training'....*HAYBALE!* named by our BO's 5 year old son :lol:
> 
> unfortunately the mice are still almost as big as he is.


Here's our barn cat (on Gus), named STRAWbailey!!


----------



## aldebono (Mar 15, 2012)

Love all the barn kitties!

Does anyone have a cat that will ride with you? Like on the horse in front of the saddle at a walk, trot, and canter? I did! He would just purr and make biscuits and only half attempt to hang on so I would have to hold onto him to keep him from sliding off. He was definitely the best barn kitty ever.


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

My "barn cats". :wink: 

Cougar









Annabel Lee, otherwise known as "The Huntress". 









Triquetra, the newest and youngest addition to my clan.









And my dear Pluto. He's like my other half. :3









I also have an elderly 20-year-old kitty, but she stays inside.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

My mom's trip cat, Charlie :lol:








New fountain installed for the landscaping project (he is one of the weird cats that love water :? )








A beautiful little tree recently planted for his relaxation :rofl:

My dad wasn't so pleased by all the broken off branches on both of his new little trees :shock:


----------



## pepperduck (Feb 14, 2008)

This is my cat Snowbell (I know very original name :lol


If you leave horse brushes out anywhere she grooms herself


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

subbing


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

Subbing aswell, so I can remember to post some photos of our herd of cats!


----------



## arrowsaway (Aug 31, 2011)

showstopper, that is one GORGEOUS ginger cat :shock:


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Well we have a couple at the training center, but this is my favorite:

His name is Jag, short for Jaguar.










This cat tries to go home with everybody...Never leave your trailer doors open! He comes up and greets you, purring. Loves to be with the horses. He gave Ruger his first ride :lol: You can set him on the saddle and he'll curl up and purr. All the horses (Except Selena the Cat Killer....) love him.


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

ShowStopper said:


> These are cats that nobody else wanted, so we took them in.
> 
> 
> View attachment 92894
> ...


That ginger cat is stunning, and very mischievous!


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

SorrelHorse said:


> Well we have a couple at the training center, but this is my favorite:
> 
> His name is Jag, short for Jaguar.
> 
> ...


Sounds like the cat at my barn! He just about went home with me a couple of days ago. No clue how he got into my car, but I was half way home when he jumped in my lap. Shoo'd him off my lap and he rode back to the barn on the dashboard. 










He also is a proficient horse rider, and just loves people.


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Took this out our back window.This is Lenny,he can spend hrs watching & sneaking up on the birds feeding, this time he figured he get right up there & check things out!


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

Okay, here is some of our cats. I unfortunately don't have a photo of all of them on this computer.

This is Blacky (when he was a kitten, no one agreed on one name, so... the name Blacky kind of happened.)









This is Katydid, Katy for short.









This is Franky. He is my little baby <3 Tehe  He is, no joke, a little retarded, not even being funny. His head got messed up. Which is why he is a house cat.

















This is Curly, our other black cat









Clara (on the left) And Doug (on the right) Brothers and sisters. We rescued them 









Buttons (*Shh* I know, I hate the name, but I didnt name him) Who we had to put down recently. He was 15. 









And, this is Lily, our Siamese. Dont let those pretty eyes fool you, she is evil -_-









And, we have more :shock: I dont have photos of them at the moment though, tehe


----------



## BooBear (Mar 23, 2012)

Cinder. =)


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

^^^ cuteness over load!


----------



## karebear444 (Feb 3, 2012)

Pic 1: It's a bird, it's a plane... No, it's not a dead kitty! It's Ralph, napping on the concrete floor in the barn of all places 

Pics 2 & 3: Peanut, the little kitten I found abandoned. She found a new loving home with my co-worker. She was adorable, I miss her bounce off the wall energy


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

This is my favorite kitty, Ecko Sox Unlimited! aka Ecko.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

This is Charlie and Timber. "Helping" my mom take a bale to feed her horses on April 4


----------



## Ellieandrose (Apr 27, 2012)

We have a barn dog, does she count? Haha
She's a 9 month old kelpie puppy.


----------



## midnighttwilight (Dec 14, 2011)

my barn cats Calico named Pumpkin Face and black Talon.


----------

